# Arien 824 Surging? Carb Rebuild?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Tecumseh HMSK80 (155699W) engine has been surging and sometime cutting out. Then after a short wait starts up again. I checked the little brass pin on the side, it looked clear and clean. I am currently going to pick up a carburetor rebuild kit.(anyone know the kit number?) Unit is about 10 years old
I was told to check the fuel line filter? Unless its hidden somewhere under a cover I haven't see it. (not sure my model comes with one)
So My question is this what else can I do in the process since I will be working on it this week end? I was hoping to replace the fuel lines in the off season unless I notice it may be an easy job.
thanks
Yes I did read some prior post.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

clean the carb, slap a new line on there. and put a filter on it if you wish. throw a new plug in the hole. that is about it. ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> Tecumseh HMSK80 (155699W) engine has been surging and sometime cutting out. Then after a short wait starts up again. I checked the little brass pin on the side, it looked clear and clean. I am currently going to pick up a carburetor rebuild kit.(anyone know the kit number?) Unit is about 10 years old
> I was told to check the fuel line filter? Unless its hidden somewhere under a cover I haven't see it. (not sure my model comes with one)
> So My question is this what else can I do in the process since I will be working on it this week end? I was hoping to replace the fuel lines in the off season unless I notice it may be an easy job.
> thanks
> Yes I did read some prior post.


Does the surge go away when the machine is under load?

It’s possible / likely that the idle/intermediate circuits are restricted…and your carb body needs a good soaking.

I have a gallon can of gunk carb cleaner (nasty stuff).Other guys use jewelry cleaners with less toxic concoctions.When you’re done soaking, rinse it in hot water then blow out the passages with compressed air.The welch plugs need to be removed for this…especially the one on the side of the carb.Don’t forget an intake gasket when you order your carb kit.

You probably don’t have a fuel filter (normally found under the fuel tank).If you add one, I recommend the big Stens filter specifically for Tecumseh engines.Here’s a picture comparing the Tec filter that I recently installed (compared to the pancake-style filter):


----------

